# GHRP-6



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Any1 used this product by itself. I no pscarb and con are using it with cjc but i cant get hold of any cjc immediartly but have the *GHRP-6 *and i am looking to start it this week.

From what i have read i can run it every day or 5 on 2 off. A good starting point dose looks to be 100mcg injected 2/3 times per day.

any1 got any input or experiences/thoughts on this??

hilly


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

I am interested in this stuff too. it is very cheap. does it have many benefits at these dosages? i think 5mg will last a month and for the cost looks good.

need info!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i have been reading on it most of the day and it does seem very good in theory however i havnt found many actual experiences of people using it. im picking mine upto 2night. a few lads are saying they are having good results using it every day while dieting for a show so im going to try it for these next 3-4 weeks and see.


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

i read an article saying to do 500mcg pwo and appetite goes thru the roof. i would be doing this makes 5mg last abut 3 weeks.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

im going to run it 3 x per day at 100mcg hopefully to aid in **** loss we shall see.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

the saturation dose is 100mcg at a time with or without CJCthis is not to say you do not benefit from more but that double does not give double the results....i am a member on a board that has alot of members who have used it on its own and they rate it the reason for the combination with CJC is that the results double......

those using it on its own jab 3-5 times a day leaving 2-5-3hrs between jabs


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

Pscarb said:


> the saturation dose is 100mcg at a time with or without CJCthis is not to say you do not benefit from more but that double does not give double the results....i am a member on a board that has alot of members who have used it on its own and they rate it the reason for the combination with CJC is that the results double......
> 
> those using it on its own jab 3-5 times a day leaving 2-5-3hrs between jabs


3-5 times a day, who gets time to do that! so 500mcg a day Paul in total every day? what results are people getting?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> the saturation dose is 100mcg at a time with or without CJCthis is not to say you do not benefit from more but that double does not give double the results....i am a member on a board that has alot of members who have used it on its own and they rate it the reason for the combination with CJC is that the results double......
> 
> those using it on its own jab 3-5 times a day leaving 2-5-3hrs between jabs


so paul could i start using it at 100mcg at 8am - 2.30pm and 8.45 pm or is that to far apart injections. just this fits in with my schedule so to speak.

also are their any issues taking it with meals etc or specific amounts of carbs as i am dieting.

Also would their be a better benefit shooting it pre am cardio or after or would it make little difference do you know?


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

My friend is using it with gh frags And said he started the frag first and started to see good fat loss.But only after the 2nd bottle and then he added the ghrp6 he was doing 500mcg after training but the hunger and rapid weight gain was ugly.So he now does 100mcg 3 times a day but just started this 100mcg so to soon to tell me what affects are..He did say 500mcg was,nt nice he would get a hypo tipe feeling if he did,nt get food very quickly.And then got abit fat...I,ll let you no how he gets on over the next 2 weeks if you want...


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

yes please mate,

I took mine 20 mins before my tea this evening and will be taking it 20 mins prior to meals 3 times a day.

I certainly hope i dont see any weight gain as ive only got 3 weeks of dieting left and still a gd bit of fat to drop lol.


----------



## LittleBigMan (Sep 18, 2008)

hilly ive heard best to wait 30mins before meals only coz thats how long the HGH burst is or something along those lines. How you finding the hunger at 100mcg because thats what im about to start as well x3 jst like you. Also jst so you know it works best in a fasted state e.g. longest time since you last meal/food.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i jab morning around 4ish and before bed...the 3hrs apart is only if your jabbing more often.

as for results well they vary but many are seeing the same fatloss as 5iu's a day of GH....

you need to keep this away from meals i take it 1hr before a meal and yes you get a funny hypo type feeling but this will subside the longer your on it....

hilly are you doing a show? if you are then i would not add this in so close to the show....

seriously guys combine this with CJC and you will see the difference


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2009)

Like Paul said there is a saturation dose BUT 100mcg is the saturation for a 100kg lean man you must adjust if you are smaller than that.

If you are going to use it combine it with cjc all the research points to it being key.....

Very impressive product, makes me go a bit hypo but its managable it also gives me swelling and a bruising some times.

Seeing that no one else has said it:rolleyes: use it as an advanced tool, it is not overly researched yet so who knows what the negatives truly are. If you personally can justify its use then go ahead but don't kid your self and think it is the new dbol.......


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> i jab morning around 4ish and before bed...the 3hrs apart is only if your jabbing more often.
> 
> as for results well they vary but many are seeing the same fatloss as 5iu's a day of GH....
> 
> ...


thnks paul,

No im not doing a show any more but i am finishing the diet as if i was doing one to get my bf right down for summer. A mate of mine just happend to get his hands on some and i had noticed you and con using th stuff with the cjc. i read up on it and found people were taking it by itself with what seemed to be ok results.

I started last night with 100mcg 30 mins before my tea. It did make me very hingry but no other symptoms.

Again i have shot 100mcg this morning 30 mins ago and i am starving now. i will run it for the next 4 weeks and see what happens.


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

Paul,

How do you think this would be run with slin.Or is it a no-no.

Hilly i,m seeing my mate tomorro and i,ll ask him how he,s getting on with it..I,ve been thinking of useing it as a pct for gh when my next hyge runs out...


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

thnks mate keep us updated


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i have run it with levemir with no issues the hypo hunger feeling seems to be less when mixed with CJC and it does g down over time...


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2009)

Any one getting swelling at the site of injection along with a bit of bruising?

My stomach looks like i have gained 1lb of fat by the end of the day due to swelling.

Perhaps it is just me?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes mate i got this are you jabbing near the belly button? if you are go further round this helped me or you can jab IM


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i havnt had any swelling at all mate but i am just shooting the ghrp not the cjc.

Interesting with the levemir pscarb as if this stuff helps with fat gain i may run it when i run levemir for the first time to help with fat gain.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

any1 see a problem with me running igf pwo while i run this during my rebound?


----------



## methos (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi,

I wish I'd read this sooner. I'm currently running 2 x 500mcg a day. 1 pwo and one roughly 30 mins before an evening meal. Judging by what you guys have said that is far too much? I did originally start on just 500mcg a day and never really noticed anything.

Would it be better to split to 3 jabs or maybe even 4. Maybe 3 x 300 or 4 x 250? The hunger after a jab is through the roof. To the point where I get pi**y as I'm so hungry!

I currently weigh 118kg.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

500mcg will work but the research i have done says that 500mcg's won't give you 5 x the effect of 100mcg


----------



## Rocho (Mar 30, 2009)

So if doing 3 shots would these be done first thing in the morning, PWO, before bed???

Is there any problem doing it with Novorapid, morning and PWO???


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

morning and before bed is fine the only issue with pwo is that ideally from what i have read you should wait between 20-30 mins after the ghrp-6 before eating so this would be postponing your pwo shake. some people do this anyway but i prefer to take mine immediatly and if you are shooting slin then you will also want to shoot it straight away so shooting it before your next meal may be an option.

i ran it morning before am cardio and right before bed. i also ran mine 30 mins before my meal after my pwo shake which is usually 45 mins inbetween the shake and meal.

Also when shooting before bed i read it is best to have your last minute at least 30 mins before the last jab.


----------



## Rocho (Mar 30, 2009)

hilly2008 said:


> morning and before bed is fine the only issue with pwo is that ideally from what i have read you should wait between 20-30 mins after the ghrp-6 before eating so this would be postponing your pwo shake. some people do this anyway but i prefer to take mine immediatly and if you are shooting slin then you will also want to shoot it straight away so shooting it before your next meal may be an option.
> 
> i ran it morning before am cardio and right before bed. i also ran mine 30 mins before my meal after my pwo shake which is usually 45 mins inbetween the shake and meal.
> 
> Also when shooting before bed i read it is best to have your last minute at least 30 mins before the last jab.


Thanks for the reply Hilly:thumbup1:

I follow your journal and read that you had problems with the CJC??

Would you recomend just the GHRP to start? Also what results did you personaly get from doing GHRP alone and GHRP + CJC??

:beer:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

doing the ghrp-6 first thing i noticed was my apetite went thru the roof. I am pretty sure it helped me loose some bf while dieting as i had a week were i couldnt get in the gym at all for 6 days and that was the week i started the ghrp6 by itself. i didnt gain or loose anyweight which considering no gym/cardio etc suprised me.

The cjc i only ran for 1 week and held so much water it was unreal blood pressure went thru the roof etc so not a good thing. i will try a different method with this after my holiday in 4 weeks it will be an eod approach but i will document that later in my journal to see if it works or not.


----------



## Rocho (Mar 30, 2009)

Much appreciated :beer:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Hilly i have read the delay in eating when taking GHRP i don't follow this mate this is mainly because of the theory of having low blood sugar when the release happens i see not value in this at all...after trialling certain timings on myself i saw no difference in not waiting 30minutes before a meal...but you have to follow what is good for you


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

interesting paul when i start the ghrp back up i will not wait the 30 mins and see if their is any difference.

did you find any water retention off the cjc when you started orginally paul?


----------



## methos (Dec 23, 2008)

hilly2008 said:


> morning and before bed is fine


I cant do directly after getting up as I get up and train 30 mins later. If I shot GHRP and trained I wouldnt make it due to the hunger feeling!

Gonna try 3 x a day and see what happens. Maybe lower the dose a little. Not really fussed as its dirt cheap anyway. Also switching the CJC to PWO now as before bed just slaughters my sleep!

Will update in a few weeks if any change.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

hilly2008 said:


> interesting paul when i start the ghrp back up i will not wait the 30 mins and see if their is any difference.
> 
> did you find any water retention off the cjc when you started orginally paul?


no mate non at all in fact i get less sides from the CJC than the GHRP


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i blew up like a bloody baloon when i added the cjc in


----------



## methos (Dec 23, 2008)

I've now gone from 2 x 500mcg to 4 x 250mcg and the difference is amazing.

It's only been about a week and the pump is minimal in comparison, next to no hunger feeling. Visually no change, but after a week I wouldnt expect much to happen. Gonna give it a few weeks more and if it stays like this, go back to 2 x 500mcg.

Anyone know where the 100mcg saturation level came from, because I dont believe that now tbh.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

methos said:


> I've now gone from 2 x 500mcg to 4 x 250mcg and the difference is amazing.
> 
> It's only been about a week and the pump is minimal in comparison, next to no hunger feeling. Visually no change, but after a week I wouldnt expect much to happen. Gonna give it a few weeks more and if it stays like this, go back to 2 x 500mcg.
> 
> Anyone know where the 100mcg saturation level came from, because I dont believe that now tbh.


methos the saturation dose i got from datb over on pro muscle who in all fairness seems a bit of a guru on this peptide.

However the saturation dose is weight based and i dont have the figures with me as at college.

He does state tho that a higher dose will still yeild more benefit than a lower dose he just states that taking double the amount will not give double the amount of growth release etc. so you will not get double the results from doubling the dose but you may very well see added benefit from a higher dose and i have spoken to a few people who are especially post workout.

I am actually going to increae my doses next week to 200mcg and see if their is any noticable difference


----------



## methos (Dec 23, 2008)

Ah, I see. I think to be fair then it's still not completely correct saying 100mcg is a saturation dosage. Once saturated a higher dosage would bring no more effects surely? Is that not what saturated means?

I think it would perhaps be fair to say 100mcg is the best amount to take in relationship to effects and dosage. Tbh thats the same with AAS. 1000mg of testo will not necessarily give you double the gains of 500mg and 2000mg not the double of 1000mg.

Hmmm, maybe 500mcg 4 x day ;o) hehe


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Im not sure mate i can only relay the info i read. i would get ureself over to professionalmuscle.com and have a look in the sticky in the peptide section. very very good info from dat not only on this peptide but many other things as well. he seems like a very smart guy.

500mcg 4 x per day could be fun altho you will b eating everything in site i imagine


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

How much CJC with the GHRP?


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

from what ive found out, you could use it along with a small dose of cjc,

so something like 3x pd 50mcg cjc & 100 ghrp-6 30 mins before breakfast, pwo and immediatly before bed.

only thing im not sure of is the pwo shot, i would hav to have my pwo shake then shoot at home then 30 mins later have my ppwo meal, to take advantage of the hunger.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i have been running 100mcg pre morning cardio, 20 mins pwo after shake then before bed however have now changed to shooting ghrp at the gym with pwo shake then having meal 45 mins later.

this seems to be working well.

I did add in cjc at 60mcg 3 x per day and i held so much water it was unreal my blood pressure went right up and could barely do cardio nightmare.


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

do you think this would be any good between cycles while off as a bridge ?

Im tempted to run it at 100mcg x 3 pd while off.

would this hold mucscle between cycles ?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i think it would be beneficial as it makes you produce more growth again tho imo like growth itself it needs to be run for a long duration


----------



## Rocho (Mar 30, 2009)

Is any one getting any extra muscle soreness (DOMS) while using this??

Im sore as hell for a few days after training!!

Also has it effected your strength at all??

Its put my lifts (bench, shoulder press, squat, dead) up by aroung 10kg in a week!!!


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

Rocho said:


> Is any one getting any extra muscle soreness (DOMS) while using this??
> 
> Im sore as hell for a few days after training!!
> 
> ...


Are you on a cycle at the moment or just the ghrp-6 ?


----------



## Rocho (Mar 30, 2009)

LOCUST said:


> Are you on a cycle at the moment or just the ghrp-6 ?


1000mg test per week

100mcg x 3 GHRP-6 e/d

12iu slin PWO

Still sore as fcuk:thumbup1:


----------



## methos (Dec 23, 2008)

I was doing 2 x 500mcg GHRP ed and 600mcg CJC eod. I was sore as hell after training for a couple of days. Ate like a bear and had trouble sleeping. I've changed the CJC to pwo as opposed to before bed and I sleep a lot better. My strength increased a lot. Bench went up by 15 kilos, standing neck press went up by 10 kilos, everything went up really. The most noticeable difference for me was I had a serious car accident in 2001 and my right knee is knackered. I've always trained light-medium weights on legs and always felt it for a few days after. The pain is gone now. I thought maybe due to water retention but I feel I have more definition now thatn before.

I was running 1200 sust along with this but had been on gear for a while prior to adding the GHRP and CJC.

I also gained around 8-10 Kilos.

I think the stuff is awesome, just dont buy into this whole small dosage thing going round. No disrespect hilly. It's just I took a lot and had massive gains of it and since I've changed to a lower dose I do notice a drastic difference.


----------



## Rocho (Mar 30, 2009)

Iv had these gains just doing 100mcg 3 times a day, so there maybe some truth in the saturation dose!?

Im thinking of doing 100mcg 5 times a day, to get a more consistant release throughout the day!?


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2009)

Rocho said:


> Iv had these gains just doing 100mcg 3 times a day, so there maybe some truth in the saturation dose!?
> 
> Im thinking of doing 100mcg 5 times a day, to get a more consistant release throughout the day!?


Make sure you leave 3 hours between shots, you could theoretically do 8 shots per day but that would be some work


----------



## Rocho (Mar 30, 2009)

To be honest the 5 times ( plus all other shots) are going to be a hard work and prob wont be long term, but worth doing for a while to see the results. :thumbup1:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Methos the saturation dose is amount V results by this it means if you took 200mcg you would not get double the results yes of course you will get better results with a higher dose but then you would with any drug although what the effect that will have on your pituitary gland no one knows......i have got great results on 100mcg's 3 x day i see no point in using more for just a little more benefit....but each to their own


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

no disprespect could be taken mate its interesting to see how you find the higher dose as i no others are doing it with also good results and am going to give it a go myself i reckon in a few weeks after my holiday when i can increase my cals slighty however i wont take mine past 200mcg per day and will cycle it 3 days on 1 off as pscarb said you dont know what effect the higher dosages will have on piturity etc



methos said:


> I was doing 2 x 500mcg GHRP ed and 600mcg CJC eod. I was sore as hell after training for a couple of days. Ate like a bear and had trouble sleeping. I've changed the CJC to pwo as opposed to before bed and I sleep a lot better. My strength increased a lot. Bench went up by 15 kilos, standing neck press went up by 10 kilos, everything went up really. The most noticeable difference for me was I had a serious car accident in 2001 and my right knee is knackered. I've always trained light-medium weights on legs and always felt it for a few days after. The pain is gone now. I thought maybe due to water retention but I feel I have more definition now thatn before.
> 
> I was running 1200 sust along with this but had been on gear for a while prior to adding the GHRP and CJC.
> 
> ...


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

Are we allowed to ask where a reliable source is with it being a peptide? Sorry if we are not, my bad.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

No dont think you are mate but alot of research sites seem to sell it over on promuscle have a look their.


----------



## methos (Dec 23, 2008)

Right guys! Time to walk away with my tail between my legs!

Trained this morning and jesus christ! I just couldnt get enough weight! The old pump feeling was back when I got up! I only slept six hours and woke up feeling fit enough to tear out trees!

Had a shot around an hour ago and got sidetracked and never managed to make my breakfast and within 10 mins I was starving and had light shakes! Dunno why it took so long to happen. Maybe I had a dud bottle or my body just had to adapt somehow to the smaller but more often doses!

still tempted to try 500 x 4 hehe!


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

So the concencus for the cjc dose with 100mcg ghrp-6 is??....


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

it varies from person to sperson but i used 60mcg for a week and like i said held any amounts of water so stoped it after 6 days as i was 6lb heavier or somet and my blood pressure went really high.

from what i have read tho people seem to keep that at around 100mcg as well


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

hilly2008 said:


> No dont think you are mate but alot of research sites seem to sell it over on promuscle have a look their.


Cheers bud.


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

So if i was to use GHRP-6 and CJC together that would be 6 shots in total, 3 each a day or can we mix? Say 3 x 100mcg ghrp-6 and 3 x 50mcg CJC?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

you can mix them mate


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

Sound i wasnt looking forward to 6 a day.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

bigacb this is a good reaD AND SHOULD ANSWER ANY OF YOUR QUESTIONS

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-forum/62454-cjc-1295-ghrp-6-basic-guides.html


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

Yeh i read it bud (gave reps for the excellent post) but only had time to skim through and was placing an order for the stuff at the time so just wanted to clear it up quickly. Cheers paul. :thumbup1:


----------



## Rono26 (Aug 21, 2007)

Ive read and understood how the GHRP6 works and dosages etc, but dont really understand the CJC and dosages. Can anyone simplify the CJC - what dosages are people running in combination?


----------



## Rono26 (Aug 21, 2007)

Ok -reading the thread from the other board has now cleared things up pretty much.

Still keen to know what dosages other are running.


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

It advises 100mcg but hilly used 60mcg and blew up and was too much for him, me personally am going to start off low at GHRP-6 100mcg twice a day and CJC at 50mcg twice a day then see how i go from there.


----------



## Rocho (Mar 30, 2009)

Im sure i read some where that CJC-1295 has a longer half life ( 8 days i think) and only needs to be shot twice a week???

Im thinking of just adding a larger dose of cjc once a day only to my shot before bed.


----------



## Rono26 (Aug 21, 2007)

So bottom line - If you had the choice between a HGH like Hygetropin or using GHRP6 and CJC, which would you use?

Ive not used growth hormone before and had originally planned to run it through the 2nd half of the year at 4iu's per day (assuming all goes well)....

Now im thinking that I would be better off running GHRP6 & CJC...

What are peoples thoughts on this. Im hoping it will help me maintain muscle inbetween cycles, hopefully with some fat loss.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i would look into running both personally if money was no issue.

Otherwise i would go with the hygetropin as its tried and tested over many many years by bodybuilders. GHRP6 and CJC looks to have good results and is cheaper but not many have used it for pro longed periods of times and have real life experiences to show and tell so to speak from it.

I cant afford to run growth at the minute which is why i choose the ghrp6 route.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Rocho said:


> Im sure i read some where that CJC-1295 has a longer half life ( 8 days i think) and only needs to be shot twice a week???
> 
> Im thinking of just adding a larger dose of cjc once a day only to my shot before bed.


yes CJC has a longer half life but the numbers have shown when jabbed together the output is higher than either jabbed along....read the sticky in this sections it explains all of it


----------



## Rono26 (Aug 21, 2007)

hilly2008 said:


> i would look into running both personally if money was no issue.
> 
> Otherwise i would go with the hygetropin as its tried and tested over many many years by bodybuilders. GHRP6 and CJC looks to have good results and is cheaper but not many have used it for pro longed periods of times and have real life experiences to show and tell so to speak from it.
> 
> I cant afford to run growth at the minute which is why i choose the ghrp6 route.


Cheers Hilly, thanks for your thoughts.

Money is an issue but I wont run both until ive tried one on its own first.

Ive got some thinking to do!


----------



## sweat-monster (Jun 6, 2009)

whats the storage / mixing requirements for the ghrp6??

and what does cjc stand for ??

these substances seem hard to research due to lack of info on net


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

there is so much info it is unreal mate there is a sticky at the top of this section


----------



## sweat-monster (Jun 6, 2009)

wats a sticky mate??


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

sweat-monster said:


> wats a sticky mate??


 Here you go bud http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-forum/62454-cjc-1295-ghrp-6-basic-guides.html

About the choice between legit gh and this i would choose gh every time not saying the releasers are not great but lets not get carried away:rolleyes:


----------



## fathead (Jun 26, 2009)

im doing donny in october...can you recomend HGRP6 now???


----------



## musclemorpheus (Sep 29, 2005)

Alright guys it's been a while since I have heard much about this combination I am intrested to hear about any results that people have had and what sort of dosages they have been using and whether they have been taking this alongside a course and if with either insulin or growth...I am really intrested in this but still unsure how to take to maximize the effects..

I don't even know how much to purchase any help would be appreciated how long to run etc...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

this thread will explain when and how much to take for the best results..

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-forum/62454-cjc-1295-ghrp-6-basic-guides.html


----------



## musclemorpheus (Sep 29, 2005)

I have read this and I know what dosages to take but I was wondering how long to stay on this and will the the results be applified with AAS and insulin and can you take with growth or is it best to leave out the growth..I was wondering about this has I am taking HGH but I know this being synthetic and I was wondering because it will affect my natural Growth hormone but with this addition I will get higher natural levels...i wanted to hear real people feedback what they have used and been very happy with the products


----------

